# Godin A6 Denim, damaged. Free. Owen Sound.



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

It's gone!


----------

